# Look to other venues for your little folk



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't know if anyone else has used these figures but I found this guy on eBay in the Models and Kits menue I believe the figures are from some space alien or robotic type model line. They are 1:20 scale unpainted resin castings and fairly well detailed for the money, I paid $6.49 for this one, arms, head and cap are separate pieces. There are several other characters and groups of characters available that can be modified for our applications around the rail road. The figure is 3 7/16 tall which makes him about 5 ft 10 in in 1:20.3 maybe a bit too tall for other scales. 
MK031 Resin model kit Ma.k 1/20 SDR Force Maintenance Crew SF3D









I just ordered this kit for $22 this is a Hasegawa 1:20 Maschinen Krieger Cold District Maintenance Mercenary Soldier Figures. Stock # 64002. .Consists of 4 high quality figures plus adjustable end wrench, stick file, gas torch, spanner, screwdriver, wire cutter, hammer, ratchet set, Oilcan, Jerrycan, etc.Total Tool parts 41. 

Hasegawa 1/20 Maschinen Krieger Cold District Mercenary Soldier Figures 64002








Just thought someone might be interested

Joe A


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, always nice to find other avenues for figures....I often search the toy sections of various stores at this time of the year, but fairly thin pickings this year.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great tip Joe, thanks!


----------

